# Squaring the clubface (Driving)



## turkish (Mar 13, 2015)

So my coach has given me a new drill to help cure my slice for using the driver!

Basically an object like a bottle of water about a foot back from tee to get me the in to out swing path... after a while was getting it no bother but the thing i'm struggling with is getting the face more closed to the path.... sometimes I got it close with a slight push off centre.

He's just told me to go and keep at the drill as eventually my brain will work it out and get fed up hitting it right.... just wondering if there are any drills I can practice.

He's said everything else is fine, grip, posture etc i'm just not getting face round in time


----------



## the_coach (Mar 13, 2015)

sounds as if you might be, in order to change path, now getting a tad too much lateral lower body movement perhaps even some upper body lateral movement which has the arms stuck behind a little ways.
this very possibly should help you some, as you need some rotation to square the face angle up.

[video]https://youtu.be/OCqJQrWqPzo[/video]


----------



## Huwey12 (Mar 13, 2015)

Coach is right about rotation, coming from an ex big slicer. Concentrate on getting a full hip turn on the back swing is the key imo, probably more important than full shoulder turn for me. You can't help to hit an in to out path and end up hitting draws with the occasional hook
You will end up aiming right of the target. Try this

As coach says don't sway, just pivot


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2015)

Try an extra half knuckle or full knuckle on the left hand.  It will get the face closing over quicker before you start changing your swing.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2015)

If you've been a slicer in the past, you've probably done 2 things.

1. You've swung out to in
2. You've had to point the clubface to the right to stop the ball starting left.

Your pro has given you a drill to fix 1. 
You just need to fix 2.
To do that, try Garyinderrys idea.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2015)

Once you/your brain gets the message, this drill might help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I


----------



## the_coach (Mar 14, 2015)

turkish said:



			So my coach has given me a new drill to help cure my slice for using the driver!

Basically an object like a bottle of water about a foot back from tee to get me the in to out swing path... after a while was getting it no bother but the thing i'm struggling with is getting the face more closed to the path.... sometimes I got it close with a slight push off centre.

He's just told me to go and keep at the drill as eventually my brain will work it out and get fed up hitting it right.... just wondering if there are any drills I can practice.

He's said everything else is fine, grip, posture etc i'm just not getting face round in time
		
Click to expand...

given that your coach has said all your statics, grip included, are in good shape - he's looking to something in your motion to square the face up. so I wouldn't be in a rush to change anything in your grip, at least not before you've run that by him.

you've worked to get the path change, as said before just check & monitor that the work to do that hasn't got you sliding laterally from the top towards target, check if not, all good on that score. whether you are or not the drills in the vid would still be relevant either way.

worth checking too that you haven't got a ways to anxious in where the ball is going at strike, often times if folks are consistently starting the ball in a direction they trying to change so it ends where they don't want. they can easily start looking for the ball by straightening the pelvic angle which lifts the chest head up at the same time the club is arriving at impact.

coming up just a little ways like this can send the ball right as the face is then open some if you doing this having changed your path so face square to path in to out path the ball will go right.
so make sure you watch for the clubhead through impact then follow the flight by turning the head, notice I'm not saying here keep your head down face/eyes to ground after impact. but turn the eyes/head on the angle the heads already at to follow flight after the balls been struck.

the drills in the vid are not going to mess in any ways with the path work you've done & need to continue to do - in fact you can do them with your 'bottle' in the situ your coach wants. as drills just to help experience both a square face & solid contact from the sweetspot. 
to that buy a can of foot spray, light spray needed only & do that half swing drill with the driver to square up face & 'tap' the ball out of middle so you get good contact & straight starting direction of flight. hit say a bunch of 5 balls & check the strike pattern - with good practice you should start to see the strikes happen more on top of the other at middle.


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 14, 2015)

A mate of mine had a similar issue to yourself but his one was cured by how his feet were positioned wrongly.
He tended to stand with his feet ( especially his right foot ) splayed out at about 30 degrees and this allowed him to turn a bit too much in the backswing so that in the downswing the club head was reaching the ball a little late and the head was left ever so slightly open causing a slice.
Once he knew this was the cause , he now stands with his right foot square and the left leading foot still splayed.
i think it took a few weeks to get used to the new way of standing but he got there in the end.


----------

